# Ps3 Video Output Not Working



## birthdayskater (Feb 28, 2011)

When I turn my ps3 on, the screen flashes, and then it's just black. Sometimes I get a very slight, and kind of "glitching" image. Any ideas?


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

Hold down the powerbutton on start up for a few seconds untill you hear some beeping sounds.

Your video settings have been reset to defaults this means you should connect it via the RCA cables to see if it has changed anything.

Try it out and let us know how it went.

Please incase it did not work out inform us on your setup (tv make,model type of connection between ps3 and tv and if you have noticed any strange images before this problem started or it just out of the blue started happening)

Also you could try your ps3 on another tv to rule out the tv as the issue


----------



## birthdayskater (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes, I have tried to reset the video settings, but that doesn't seem to change anything. As far as I know, I haven't changed any of my settings from when my Ps3 actually worked.

I just use the regular RCA cables to hook it up to my TV, which is a Toshiba. The video was fine all of the times that I used it before, it started after I hadn't used it in a while. I've also tried it on other TVs, and it doesn't work.


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

My PS3 did that when it died. The picture would not come up at all sometimes, I would reset the system, and then it would work. Then I would see boxes of garbled color in the video right before the system froze.


----------



## zeprince (Dec 20, 2007)

Threephi, don't scare people like that. it might be a ylod problem. Go to youtube and type "ps3 ylod fix" and see if yours has the same symptoms. If it does, i advise that you just follow the advise that the video gives or come back to the forum and get proper assistance for one of the games support team. jeez, i got shivers reading threephi's ******* comment.


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm sorry to scare you zeprince I actually sold the old system to someone who will fix it and treated myself to a new one. I did some investigation, but I couldn't find any fixes for the problem I was having.


----------



## birthdayskater (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't think it's the YLOD problem-- thanks for the suggestion though. My ps3 runs just fine, there's just no video output.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Have you considered the possibility it could be the cable?

If you have an HDMI cable around, you could try that to see if it sorts the problem.

If not, reply and I will try to help you further.

Thanks,
Redeye

P.S. I don't see anything wrong with 3phi's post since they are only offering insight into what it could be. It doesn't mean it is going wrong or that is the reason


----------



## markreale (Dec 2, 2012)

this thread saved my life today

thank you and i love you


peace


Mark


----------

